# Help with deteriorating plants



## Aaron92 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all,

I recently swapped from pool filter sand to dirt capped with gravel, in the hopes that it would help my plants live. All my plants in the past slowly die off, even my java fern (which can probably live in puddles) don't look overly healthy.

http://i.imgur.com/v44eROw.jpg <amazon sword

http://i.imgur.com/Sh7Zf4p.jpg <amazon sword

http://i.imgur.com/MjDud79.jpg < It fell off the rock it was attached to, it's the worst loooking of my java's

http://i.imgur.com/2Uux6o6.jpg < General overlook

For some water quality info.

pH is about 7, its green using bromethal blue.

Zero ammonia or nitrites. Nitrates are below harmful levels for the fish.

Theres low amounts of iron and phosphates, the fish store said that shouldn't be the problem.

Currently I'm using three ~80cm long fluro tube lights, however they're starting to break, have an LED light coming this week.

I don't dose with any fertilisers since I assumed the potting mix would have enough nutrients in it. And yes, I checked to make sure it had no artificial fertilisers, pesticides and otherwise poisonous stuffs.

The lily pad thing you can see in the middle of my tank has rocketed off however. It had 2 leaves when I bought it, 2 more have grown the height of the tank (around 60cms) in under 2 weeks.

I'm also assuming the brownish tinge is tannins from the wood in the potting mix, there's been no noticeable algae growth

Thanks, Aaron.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like something is chewing the leaves, but overall there's not enough nutrients, and you can always use more light.


----------



## coralbandit (Nov 23, 2013)

TheOldSalt said:


> Looks like something is chewing the leaves, but overall there's not enough nutrients, and you can always use more light.


Your clown loach is doing that to your plants!ask me how I know?I have 11 in my 180g and if they want(or snails are on it) they will eat or do what yours has to any plant.The java fern is not supposed to taste good and mine now leave it alone.
You do need to use ferts IMO especially if you increase light or add co2.
An increase in one means you should increase the others also.
Dry ferts you mix with water are the way to go.Check out GLA and their PMDD dry mix($10 for a lb.)?
My clown loaches(10+ years old) have eaten my madagascar lace plant or bulb in under 24 hours!I do love them but they cramp me on plants.
I think the loach is only really going after the snails on the plants.My 180 only has MTS(in the sub)now, so the loaches don't mess (besides uprooting)with any of my plants.I think they were just smelling/hunting for ramshorns,pond snails on new plants.
Looks like the clown is eating your plant in the last pic(bottom left).
also when adding new plants the thing to watch for is new growth not what happens to the old.Plants take upto 4 weeks to acclimate to your tank(they osmoregulate just like fish,but slower).So often older leaves will die,but you need to look for new growth to know if the plant is adjusting.


----------

